# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  لعبة مين انا

## The Gentle Man

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته  
اللعبة شفتها واعجبتني وحابب تشاركوني بهذي اللعبه - الكل دون استثناء -
اللعبة اسمها :  
 - مين أنا - 

- طريقة اللعبه -

اللعبه ممتعه وحلوووووووه أنا راح سجل بالمنتدى بأسم ( من أنا ) وسأقوم بأرسال الاسم والباسورد برساله خاصه الى العضو المتنكر ليدخل بالموضوع ويعطينا أشارة الاستعداد  ثم نبدأ بطرح الاسئله عليه الى أن يتمكن أي أحد منا من معرفته وحيكون هوه الفائز  ثم سنقوم بتغيير الباسورد وأرسالها مرررررره أخرى الى عضو أخر وهكذا ...

اليكم الشروط : 

1_ أن يكون العضو ( من أنا ) صريح وصادق في الاجابه.

2_ أن لا يزيد عدد الاسئله على العضو ( من أنا ) على ثلاث أسئله دفعه واحده.
*( ويحق للعضو من أنا ترك أحد هذه الأسئلة دون اجابه )*

3_ ممنوع من العضو ( من أنا ) المشاركه خارج هذا الموضوع أو كتابة موضوع جديد بالمنتدى .

4_ على العضو ( من أنا ) الاجابه فقط بنعم او لا .

5_ يحق لجميع الاعضاء سؤال العضو ( من أنا ) في حدود هذا المنتدى وملفه الشخصي فقط . - أرجوا الانتباه لهذه النقطه جيدا -

*6_ يحق للأعضاء سؤال العضو ( من أنا ) متى أرادوا لاكن عليهم أنتظار طرح أسئلة 3 أعضاء أخرين ثم يعود لطرح الأسئله.* 

7 _ يحق للعضو تخمين اسم مين أنا مرتين بس يعني مايقعد يعدد بالاعضاء لحتى يكشف العضو 

 _ يكفى الى هنا _  


.......

من خلال اجابات العضو (من أنا) عـ الاسئله حتعرفوا من هوا في المنتدى واماكن تواجده وغيرها من التفاصيل

......

ولأي استفسار عن اللعبه أسالوا وانا جاهز حتى تتضح الصوره عن اللعبه

تمنيات ان تعجبكم هذه اللعبه 

وسوف انتظر تفاعلكم في الموضوع لاحدد لمن ارسل كلمه المرور ....

 فكره المسابقه منقوله  

إن شاء الله سوف تبدأ المسابقه عند حضور التفاعل


ملاحظه اللعبه ستبدأ دورتها الجديده كل أسبوع

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*لعبه حلوه و مشوقه ..*
*انا بانتظار انطلاقتها الرائعه ..*
*مشكور محمد ع اللعبه ..*
*وبما انه خلصت امتحانات فانا جاهزه ..*

----------


## بياض الثلج

تمام كله تمام  :SnipeR (61):  يلا بلشواااااااااااااااااا ع بركة الله  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا مش فاهم اشي بالعربي يعني

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (29): حلووووووووووووووو

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

كثير :Bl (13):   حلوووووه

----------


## عاشق الحصن

حلو 
فكره حلوه
 :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا مش فاهم اشي بالعربي يعني




شو مش فاهم 
الموضوع واضح ومش صعب

----------


## تاج النساء

اوكي انا معك :SnipeR (18):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يلالالالالالالالالالالالالالا انا خلصت امتحاناتي ومستعد كمان للعب
 :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):

----------


## العالي عالي

> يلالالالالالالالالالالالالالا انا خلصت امتحاناتي ومستعد كمان للعب


 :SnipeR (50):  :SnipeR (50):  :SnipeR (50):  :SnipeR (50):  :SnipeR (50):

----------


## The Gentle Man

اوك يا جماعه الخير

ان شاء الله بعد بكره راح تبلش اللعبه 
وراح اعطي اليوزر والباس للعضو المتخفي 

ووقتها راح تبلشو تسألو 

واعرفوه يا شاطرين

----------


## العالي عالي

احكيلي  مين العضو وبعطيك هدية شو رايك جنتل  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا يا صاحبي ما حزرت  :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## العالي عالي

:C06a766466:  :C06a766466:  :C06a766466:  :C06a766466:  :C06a766466:

----------


## The Gentle Man

سلامات 

لا تقطع قلبي

----------


## العالي عالي

:Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):

----------


## The Gentle Man

له
ليش معصب
طول بالك
طنش تعش تنتعش

----------


## العالي عالي

اوك جنتل متل ما بدك

----------


## دليلة

لعبة حلوة يسلمو 

نحن بالانتظار :Icon30:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا وسهلا دليله 

سررت بمشاركتك معنا باللعبة

----------


## مين انا

بكرا راح تبدا اللعبه


وانا جاهز لاستقبال اسألتكو 

بس لا تقلو العيار كتير 
عشان ما تعرفوني بسرعه

من بكرا راح اجاوب على اسألتكو

----------


## العالي عالي

اهلا وسهلا فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## candle of dark

:SnipeR (44):  :SnipeR (44):  :SnipeR (44): [align=center][/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Bl (7):  :Bl (7):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*نحن بانتظار بكرا ع نار ..*
*وان شاء الله نعرف بسرعه مين العضو ..*

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

هينا بننتظر ...............

----------


## جسر الحياة

يسلمو إيديك محمد على اللعبه " كتير حلوة "

وإحنا بانتظار بدءها بفارغ الصبر

----------


## عاشق الحصن

انا قاعدلك قاعدلك  :SnipeR (55):  :SnipeR (55): 
وراك وراك لحتى اجيبك من هلأ انتبه عحالك  :Eh S(19):  :Eh S(19):  :Eh S(19): 
لاني في المرصاد  :Baeh:  :Baeh:  :Baeh: 

بس عندي سؤال مين انت ؟؟؟؟؟؟  :Icon8:  :Icon8:  :Icon8:  :Icon8:

----------


## العالي عالي

:SnipeR (24):  :SnipeR (24):  :SnipeR (24):  :SnipeR (24):  :SnipeR (24):

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

انا بنتضر اللعبه بفارغ الصبر

 :SnipeR (24):

----------


## مين انا

مساكم سعيد جميعا ..
انا موجود .. تفضلو اسألو حتى تعرفوني ..

----------


## العالي عالي

انا بدي اسأل سؤال 
الان انا لم اعرف مين انت احكيها على العلن ولا ابعتها برسالة على الخاص ولا شو

----------


## مين انا

لا تفضل اكتب سؤالك هون (على العلن) وانا بدوري اجاوب عليه لحتى تعرفوني ..

----------


## العالي عالي

بس انا على ما اعتقد اني اعرفتك
 :SnipeR (56): 
ِ

----------


## مين انا

> بس انا على ما اعتقد اني اعرفتك
> 
> ِ


احكي اسم العضو وانا بحكيلك اذا انا او لأ ..

----------


## Ctrl

شذي الياسمين

----------


## العالي عالي

MiSteR LoNeLy

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا جماعه الخير
لازم تسألو
اطرحو اسألتكو بعدين بتحكو اسماء 

ما بصير هيك

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*طيب ممكن نعرف مين الاعضاء إلى بتحب تواجدهم بالمنتدي يا مستر مين انا 
*[/align]

----------


## دليلة

هل انت مشرف بلمنتدى

----------


## مين انا

> [align=center]*طيب ممكن نعرف مين الاعضاء إلى بتحب تواجدهم بالمنتدي يا مستر مين انا 
> *[/align]


انا بحب كل الاعضاء اللي بالمنتدى وممكن اذكر منهم جنتل مان و اميره قوس النصر ..



> هل انت مشرف بلمنتدى


لا ..

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

انتا في منك كثير بالمنتديات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مين انا

> انتا في منك كثير بالمنتديات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



مع انه انا مو مقتنع بطريقة سؤالك .. بس اجاوبك بانه انا مو مسجل باي منتدى اخر غير منتدى الحصن ..
تقبل احترامي ..

----------


## بياض الثلج

> بكرا راح تبدا اللعبه
> 
> 
> وانا جاهز لاستقبال اسألتكو 
> 
> بس لا تقلو العيار كتير 
> عشان ما تعرفوني بسرعه
> 
> من بكرا راح اجاوب على اسألتكو


 
هل أنت ذكر أم أنثى ؟؟؟

----------


## جسر الحياة

> هل أنت ذكر أم أنثى ؟؟؟


 

هاد أهم سؤال ما حكاه أو فكر فيه أي عضو ..

إلا إنت بياض الثلج ..

 :Cgiving:

----------


## مين انا

> هل أنت ذكر أم أنثى ؟؟؟


انثى ..

----------


## بياض الثلج

> هاد أهم سؤال ما حكاه أو فكر فيه أي عضو ..
> 
> إلا إنت بياض الثلج ..


 
لأ اكيد فكروا فيه بس باين انكم ما فهمتوا اللعبة مزبووووط :SnipeR (67):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> انثى ..


 كيفك يكون تواجدكِ في المنتدى ؟؟؟ متقطع أسبوعيا أو مستمر يوميا ؟؟

----------


## مين انا

> هل أنت ذكر أم أنثى ؟؟؟





> كيفك يكون تواجدكِ في المنتدى ؟؟؟ متقطع أسبوعيا أو مستمر يوميا ؟؟



يكاد يكون اقرب لليومي ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

شذى اليا سمين ؟

----------


## عاشق الحصن

اكيد انا بحكي نفس الشي
شذى الياسمين

----------


## بياض الثلج

> يكاد يكون اقرب لليومي ..


هل أنتِ من طالبات الحصن ؟؟؟



**** يا جماعة اسألو ولا تخمنو :SnipeR (25):

----------


## The Gentle Man

يعني ضايقتوني 

يعني بدل ما تسألو مباشره صرتو تحطو اسئله 
شو هاد

----------


## مين انا

> هل أنتِ من طالبات الحصن ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> **** يا جماعة اسألو ولا تخمنو


نعم انا من طالبات كلية الحصن ..

----------


## بنت الشديفات

شذى الياسمين

----------


## مين انا

> اكيد انا بحكي نفس الشي
> شذى الياسمين





> شذى اليا سمين ؟





> شذى الياسمين





> شذي الياسمين


 *ما شاء الله عليكم .. عرفتوني بسرعه ..
مين انا هو شذى الياسمين ...
هلأ خلص دوري ..
واجى دور جنتل مان يعطي الدور لحدا تاني عشان نعرفه ..
بتمنى التوفيق للجميع ..*

----------


## العالي عالي

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center]نايس  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

يعني انتهت اللعبه وما حسينا بطعمها 

شو هاد  :SnipeR (78):

----------


## العالي عالي

*حول مرة تانية جنتل مع عضو جديد
*

----------


## The Gentle Man

حاولت
والعضو جاهز
وبأمكانكم تطرحو اسئله عليه

----------


## العالي عالي

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلين فيك

----------


## العالي عالي

*انا بحكي لمين انا مو إلك 

انت مو ضيف 


*

----------


## The Gentle Man

:44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## العالي عالي

*هل انت مشرف بمنتديات الحصن الاردنية
*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هل انتا ذكر والا انثى ؟

----------


## العالي عالي

وين راح  :SnipeR (35):  :SnipeR (35):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شكلو ما في عضو جديد :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## شمعة امل

الهياة انو خجلان او خجلانه

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:Confused:

----------


## The Gentle Man

انت متواجد دائما ؟؟؟

----------


## الوسادة

*و الله ما انا فاهمة اشي هههههههههه*  :Bl (23):  :Bl (23):  :Bl (23):  :Bl (23):

----------


## The Gentle Man

هذا يا وساده في عضو من الاعضاء متخفي 
ولازم احنا نطرح عليه اسئله 
ومن خلال اجابته لازم نعرفو

----------


## الوسادة

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه هههههههههه معلش اعزروني حالتي خاصة هاليومين شكرا جنتولة ههههههههههه 

طيب انتو جاوبوا انا لسه اول يوم* 
 :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## The Gentle Man

مو مشكله
انتي لسا ما بتعرفي حدا بس لما تعرفيهم لازم تسألي 
وتشاركينا

----------


## الوسادة

*اووووووووووووووووووووووووووكي اكيـــــــــــــــد ولو*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مين هو هذا العضو وليش ما برد علينا  :Icon3:  :Icon3:  :Icon3:  :Icon3:  :Icon3:

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]وين العضو مو مبين
[/align]

----------


## مين انا

> [align=center]وين العضو مو مبين
> [/align]


اجا :SnipeR (39): 




> انت متواجد دائما ؟؟؟


يعني 




> *هل انت مشرف بمنتديات الحصن الاردنية
> *


نعم 




> هل انتا ذكر والا انثى ؟


انثى

----------


## العالي عالي

*هل انتي طالبة جامعية
*

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا وسهلا بالعضو مين انا

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

اهلا وسهلا يا.. مين انا!!!
 :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

من المشرفين انتي؟


شو أقرب عضو الك ؟

----------


## مين انا

> *هل انتي طالبة جامعية
> *


نعم 




> اهلا وسهلا بالعضو مين انا


هلا فيك 




> اهلا وسهلا يا.. مين انا!!!


هلا فيكي 




> من المشرفين انتي؟
> 
> نعم 
> 
> شو أقرب عضو الك ؟


والله كتار

----------


## تاج النساء

انتي هبلة ولى هبولة؟؟  :04f8b3e14f: 
بمزح انتي بتحبيني؟

----------


## العالي عالي

بتسهري مع الشباب والصباي بالدردشة

----------


## تاج النساء

> بتسهري مع الشباب والصباي بالدردشة


شو شايفها بنت من بنات الي بتسهر عيب هاي بنت محترمة

 :Icon29:

----------


## تاج النساء

محمد قلي مين العضو بحكم اني اخته هي بياض الثلج يلا جيب غيرها  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## The Gentle Man

> محمد قلي مين العضو بحكم اني اخته هي بياض الثلج يلا جيب غيرها


 
يعني انا معقول احط حدا عضو متخفي واحكي عنو 

لكان ليش اسمها لعبه
اسألو واعرفوه لحالكو 

خليني اشوف شطارتك يختي

وعشان اريح بالك وبال الاعضاء
مو بياض الثلج 

يلا استبعدوها

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بجوز دموع الورد

----------


## مين انا

> انتي هبلة ولى هبولة؟؟ 
> بمزح انتي بتحبيني؟


اكيد بحبك بما انك هبوله متلي 




> بتسهري مع الشباب والصباي بالدردشة


لالا 




> شو شايفها بنت من بنات الي بتسهر عيب هاي بنت محترمة


ههههههههههه 




> محمد قلي مين العضو بحكم اني اخته هي بياض الثلج يلا جيب غيرها


no

----------


## مين انا

> بجوز دموع الورد


لا

----------


## عاشق الحصن

انت مشرف في المنتدى

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
من أهل الجزائر ؟
[/align]

----------


## مين انا

> انت مشرف في المنتدى


نعم 




> [align=center] 
> من أهل الجزائر ؟
> [/align]


سؤال ذكي  والله
yes

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
شمعة أمل  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

*المتميزة 
*

----------


## مين انا

> [align=center] 
> شمعة أمل 
> [/align]





> *المتميزة 
> *


يعني شمعه ولا المتميزه ؟

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
شمعة الأمل ... تقريبا أنا متأكدة  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

لا المتميزة انا متأكد

----------


## بنت الشديفات

شمعة امل كشفتك انتي شمعة امل

----------


## مين انا

2 لشمعه 
و 1 للمتميزه 
 :SnipeR (39):

----------


## العالي عالي

*لكن انا مصمم على المتميزة
*

----------


## مين انا

> *لكن انا مصمم على المتميزة
> *


شو السبب ؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

شمعة امل بلاش تخبيص ادخلي بأسمك على المنتدى يا مين انا 
ههههههههههههههه

----------


## العالي عالي

> شو السبب ؟


من خلال الاجوبة اعرفت ان المتميزة ولما حكيت من اهل الجزائر اتأكدت وخصوصاً انك كنت فبلة اشوي بالمنتدى

----------


## مين انا

> شمعة امل بلاش تخبيص ادخلي بأسمك على المنتدى يا مين انا 
> ههههههههههههههه


يعني متاكده ؟
هههههههههههههه




> من خلال الاجوبة اعرفت ان المتميزة ولما حكيت من اهل الجزائر اتأكدت وخصوصاً انك كنت فبلة اشوي بالمنتدى


اه 
لسا متاكد؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يعني ما في فرق الاثنتين خوات شمعه الامل والا المتميزة

----------


## العالي عالي

*نعم متأكد 
*

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center]
مع انو اللعبة أعتقد مو هيك !

يعني لو كشف العضو ( مين أنا ) المفروض على طول يحكي انو هو ولا لأ 

بس طالما حابب العضو (مين أنا) يدلع إشوي راح نسأله كمان سؤال  :SnipeR (92): 

اسمك موجود بتوقيعي ولا لأ ؟؟!! :SnipeR (7): 
[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

شمعة امل انكشفتي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

شمعة امل بتعرفي هاي اللغة 
DFSAHSDFKJHASDF

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ميرفا انكشفتي كل أوراقك مبينه

----------


## العالي عالي

:Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## مين انا

> شمعة امل انكشفتي





> شمعة امل بتعرفي هاي اللغة 
> DFSAHSDFKJHASDF





> [align=center]
> مع انو اللعبة أعتقد مو هيك !
> 
> يعني لو كشف العضو ( مين أنا ) المفروض على طول يحكي انو هو ولا لأ 
> 
> بس طالما حابب العضو (مين أنا) يدلع إشوي راح نسأله كمان سؤال 
> 
> اسمك موجود بتوقيعي ولا لأ ؟؟!!
> [/align]


انا بدلع عليكم؟هههههههههه
اسمي موجود بتوقيعك يا احلى جوري 
اه شمعة امل يا العالي عالي

----------


## العالي عالي

:Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center]
 :Smile:  كشفتك  :Smile: 

منورة يا عسل 
[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مين بعدها يالله

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
المرة الجاي يا ميرفا  لما تكوني (مين أنا) لا تشاركوا سوا وتطلعوا من المنتدى  سوا  :Db465236ff: 

(مين انا) ما كان يتواجد إلا لما ميرفا تتواجد  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

> [align=center]
> المرة الجاي يا ميرفا لما تكوني (مين أنا) لا تشاركوا سوا وتطلعوا من المنتدى سوا 
> 
> (مين انا) ما كان يتواجد إلا لما ميرفا تتواجد 
> [/align]


هههههههههههههههههه معاكي حق 
كشفت حالي  :Db465236ff: 



> ميرفا انكشفتي كل أوراقك مبينه


اه  :SnipeR (60): 



> 


لو كانت المتميزه هي مين انا كانت ردت بالوقت اللي كانت متواجده




> [align=center]
>  كشفتك 
> 
> منورة يا عسل 
> [/align]


النور نورك يا سكر 




> 


xcvbn,$yhrtyj;mùùhfdgfgbvbguyuiyuoi^$$jh
اكيد بعرفها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ميرفا على راسي

----------


## شمعة امل

> ميرفا على راسي


انت اللي عراسي 
xccvbnm$^$tdffgdrerere

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلملي راسك يا مديرة

----------


## The Gentle Man

يلا شاطرين

منيح الي عرفتوها

----------


## شذى الياسمين

اعضاء المنتدى شاطرين .. وبعرفو الواحد بسرعه ..
للأسف ما كنت موجوده معكم ..
يعطيكم العافيه جميعا ..

----------


## تاج النساء

يلا العضو الي بعده

----------


## العالي عالي

:SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## تاج النساء

:SnipeR (60):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

:SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## العالي عالي

اين انت  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## شمعة امل

> اين انت


لقد ذهب  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## تاج النساء

:SnipeR (71):

----------


## العالي عالي

> لقد ذهب


 :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):

----------


## تاج النساء

:Icon29:

----------


## The Gentle Man

على مين بدورو
لا تحكو بدورو علي 
لانه انا مش موجود

----------


## مين انا

انا العضو مين انا وجاهزة لأسئلتكم؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا وسهلا 

انت ذكر ولا انثى

----------


## مين انا

انثى

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> انا العضو مين انا وجاهزة لأسئلتكم؟؟


اصلا مبينه من انك انثى بدون سؤال و الدليل (جاهزه) ..
السؤال الثاني .:
هل انتي من الاعضاء او من المشرفين ؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انتي بتدرسي بكليه الحصن ؟


ومين أكثر أعضاء صديق الك ؟

----------


## العالي عالي

*إلك اخوان او اخوات بالمنتدى
*

----------


## تاج النساء

شو اسمك عفوا الرباعي اذا سمحتي؟؟
 :Icon29:

----------


## The Gentle Man

ول 
ثقيله هاي ياختي
بدك اياها تعترف اعتراف خطير  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## تاج النساء

اكيد شو لازم ترد ع سؤالي ولى كيف بدي اعرفها  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## مين انا

> اصلا مبينه من انك انثى بدون سؤال و الدليل (جاهزه) ..
> السؤال الثاني .:
> هل انتي من الاعضاء او من المشرفين ؟؟


لأ انا من الاعضاء مو المشرفين




> انتي بتدرسي بكليه الحصن ؟
> 
> 
> ومين أكثر أعضاء صديق الك ؟


لأ ما بدرس، اكتر الاعضاء شذى الياسمين




> *إلك اخوان او اخوات بالمنتدى
> *


اه




> شو اسمك عفوا الرباعي اذا سمحتي؟؟


اسمي مين انا

----------


## الوسادة

:Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## دليلة

شو جنسيتك؟؟؟

----------


## مين انا

> شو جنسيتك؟؟؟


اردنية

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انتي من المفرق اشي ؟

----------


## شذى الياسمين

ANOS_R ???
صح ..؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انتي من عمان مش بالمفرق ؟


جديدة عالمنتدى ؟

----------


## العالي عالي

مين انتي  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## تاج النساء

بتحبي تمزحي ولا معصبة ع طول؟؟

----------


## مين انا

> انتي من المفرق اشي ؟


لأ مو من المفرق




> ANOS_R ???
> صح ..؟؟


والله شو رأيك احكيلك اسمي بالكامل كمان هاد سؤال؟؟؟




> انتي من عمان مش بالمفرق ؟
> 
> 
> جديدة عالمنتدى ؟


من عمان
يعني صار الي اكتر من شهر




> مين انتي


شو بعرفني هلا بسأل حالي




> بتحبي تمزحي ولا معصبة ع طول؟؟


لأ بمزح وبعصب مع بعض عادية يعني

----------


## شذى الياسمين

انا رح اسأل مع انه حكيت الجواب (انتي ANOS_R) ..
هل عمرك اكتر من 20 سنه ام اقل ..؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

*انتي انوسة 
*

----------


## مين انا

> انا رح اسأل مع انه حكيت الجواب (انتي ANOS_R) ..
> هل عمرك اكتر من 20 سنه ام اقل ..؟؟


تحت العشرين




> *انتي انوسة 
> *


بسألك برضه بس مو اكيد

----------


## عاشق الحصن

انتي الوساده صح و لا لأ

----------


## شذى الياسمين

انا عنها بحكيلك لأ ..
هي انوس وانا متأكده ..

----------


## عاشق الحصن

طيب انا معك ومع العالي هي انوس

----------


## العالي عالي

*اكيد انوسة
*

----------


## تاج النساء

أكيد هاي حسناء الجليد

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> أكيد هاي حسناء الجليد


لا حبيبتي ..
وهل يخفى القمر ..
انا متأكده انه انتي ..
بعدين حسناء الجليد من اكثر من شهر مسجله بالمنتىدى ..
انتي يعني انتي ..

----------


## تاج النساء

:SnipeR (71):  شو هاد مش انا

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> شو هاد مش انا


ع راحتك ..
بس بالاخر الكل رح يعرف يا حبيبتي ..

----------


## تاج النساء

:SnipeR (7): 
اوف بسرعة عرفتوني كله منكم اه انا انوسة

----------


## العالي عالي

معروفة من اول

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما شاء الله عنكم

----------


## تاج النساء

ليش يعني؟؟  :Eh S(14):

----------


## العالي عالي

:Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

والله الف اهلا ب انوس و ب مين انا السابق ..

----------


## تاج النساء

فيكي يا عمري محمد مين انا التاني هلأ

----------


## شذى الياسمين

بس يا ريت يكون هالمره ذكر ..
دور الشباب هلأ .. خلينا نسألهم شوي ..

----------


## العالي عالي

:Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## تاج النساء

اه بدنا شباب

----------


## العالي عالي

:Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

:Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## تاج النساء

يلا

----------


## بياض الثلج

من التالي  :Confused:

----------


## العالي عالي

*ما بعرف بالانتظار 
*

----------


## تاج النساء

جنتولة وين العضو

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

وين جنتل؟؟

 :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وين مين انا

----------


## تاج النساء

مين انا

----------


## العالي عالي

انتي انوسة  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

وينك مين انا

 :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا مين انا

----------


## تاج النساء

> انتي انوسة


ةالله ما كنت اعرف اول مرة بعرفها

----------

